# 02 A6 2.7T - good buy?



## rmbalisa (Jan 17, 2002)

So i am looking at an 02 A6 2.7T with only 58k. currently has a bumper to bumper warranty to early 2011 or 75k, actually its mechanical breakdown insurance. I would be 3rd owner and looks to be well taken care of. he wants $8500...does anyone think this is a great deal? 
he had different things taken care of under the warranty and seems to be well taken care of...the only reason he is selling is to get a newer a6. 
Here is what has been fixed since he bought this car in 3.5 years.
Alternator - Recently - Covered by Warranty
Cam Shaft seal - Was minor sweating of oil on the Gasket, I got it fixed because my warranty pays for all the seals.
New Front Brakes - Recently, not a Warranty item
New Tires and Alignment - Sears about 6000 miles ago - not a Warranty item
Front CV joint boots - both sides - Warranty items
Front wheel bearings - Warranty Item
Minor Suspension parts - Warranty Item
Regular maintenance - Oil change - After every 12 months - Last one was done in December.
what do you all think?


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: 02 A6 2.7T - good buy? (rmbalisa)*

Not bad, but it will need the timing belt water pump changed soon. I am guessing they will claim that it does not need to be changed until after the 75K point, and will not cover it. But it is prudent and smart to change it sooner or at 75K. 
Check the ends for squeaking control arms.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: 02 A6 2.7T - good buy? (rmbalisa)*

The warrantee makes it a great buy I would say. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Getting all of that work done will cost a crapload!








Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: 02 A6 2.7T - good buy? (rmbalisa)*

if its got a bose hu get rid of it, but look at control arm (bushings) and check under the battery for a swimming pool.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: 02 A6 2.7T - good buy? (Snowhere)*

Agreed with the above comment on warranty. Doesnt sound like a bad deal at all. 
For whats its worth, I've loved every 2.7T Car i've had. 
Brad


----------



## rmbalisa (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: 02 A6 2.7T - good buy? (rmbalisa)*

the guy ended up not selling it...lame


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: 02 A6 2.7T - good buy? (rmbalisa)*

thats too bad. i think the 2.7T C5 A6 i had was the most well put together car i've ever had. It doesn't compare at all to the drive-ability of the C6 i have now. 
The only thing i regret with that car is getting it with a Tiptronic, not 6 Speed manual.


----------



## rmbalisa (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: 02 A6 2.7T - good buy? (bhb399mm)*

well i might be getting an 04 with 77k for only $8k, but alas no warranty. anyone ever get mechanical breakdown insurance?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: 02 A6 2.7T - good buy? (rmbalisa)*

Hey RM
Do you have AAA? I got my financing for the 06 through them. They also offered an aftermarket warrantee, but I did not take it. The A4 is a lot easier to work on so I figured I would take the gamble...








On the C5 it's a differnet story though...
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

